# Hum with Grado Cartridge



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a Techniques SL-B20 turntable. I bought a Grado Gold cartridge for it an it hums. Has anyone else had this issue? I put it on and slid it into the PMount and tightened the set screw. I turned on the amp and pushed the tone arm and hum came across my speakers. I paid nice sum for it. I made sure my ground was hooked up and still hum. Unfortunately the place where I got it will not take it back or give me a refund.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It may not sound right but try disconnecting the ground altogether. I had an older Dual TT that did the same thing but it went away when I disconnected the ground. It's worth a try.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It also helps to pay attention to cable-dressing. Try to distance your phono cable from power cables and don't run it parallel to them (cross them at right angles). Phono signals are even more prone to interference than their line-level cousins. If you haven't already, you might want to try stepping-up to a well-shielded phono cable rather than a run-of-the-mill interconnect.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> It may not sound right but try disconnecting the ground altogether. I had an older Dual TT that did the same thing but it went away when I disconnected the ground. It's worth a try.



Thanks for the suggestion but I tried it and it did not work. I am going to try to plug the power cord into a power conditioner. I have heard that I am getting an electromagnetic feedback but why? How do I get rid of it?


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Lumen said:


> It also helps to pay attention to cable-dressing. Try to distance your phono cable from power cables and don't run it parallel to them (cross them at right angles). Phono signals are even more prone to interference than their line-level cousins. If you haven't already, you might want to try stepping-up to a well-shielded phono cable rather than a run-of-the-mill interconnect.


When you say phono cables do you mean the right and left cables that run the audio or the power cord? I have decent ones running the audio but I could try to change them.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Is there a ground wire on the turntable?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Grado is famous for the hum they induce with "some" turntables. 
The hum is usually caused by the location of the cartridge and its proximity to the platter drive motor.
I used to use Grado on my Thorens table and as the cartridge approached the platter spindle the hum became somewhat annoying. The trouble was that the motor was just outside the spindle area and the closer the cart got to the motor, the louder the hum. 
I would check into this and see where the motor is and how close the cart gets to the motor.


----------



## slovell (Sep 27, 2015)

Grados are notorious for humming. Send it back.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

slovell said:


> Grados are notorious for humming. Send it back.


I know this was not asked but yeah, send it back but save some money and get a shure M97xe. They are dead quiet, track very well and sound surprisingly good.
Just a recommendation


----------



## slovell (Sep 27, 2015)

Savjac said:


> I know this was not asked but yeah, send it back but save some money and get a shure M97xe. They are dead quiet, track very well and sound surprisingly good.
> Just a recommendation


I like LOMC's personally but that's very good advice. Lots of happy M97xe owners out there.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was going to suggest trying a Sumiko Blue Point Special cartridge, but the price is double what i paid for mine when i bought it when it first came out.


----------



## slovell (Sep 27, 2015)

ellisr63 said:


> I was going to suggest trying a Sumiko Blue Point Special cartridge, but the price is double what i paid for mine when i bought it when it first came out.


Cartridge prices across the board have nearly doubled in the last couple of years. It's getting to be ridiculous.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

slovell said:


> I like LOMC's personally but that's very good advice. Lots of happy M97xe owners out there.


I do as well, a Denon lomc owner here but I thought I would suggest the easiest one out there that is really a winner.


----------



## SevenbyFiftySeven (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a VPI HW-19 and a Grado cartridge is a very poor choice for this turntable or any other turntable that has a strong electromagnetic field effect from the motor. I currently use a Denon DL160 and the Denon cartridges work well with turntables like mine. A similar cartridge is the Dynavector 10x5. 

Just as bad as the hum problem with my Grado MR8 was the "Grado dance" which reduces the ability to play warped records and causes woofer pumping and possible woofer damage. 

When the DL160 suffers stylus wear or damage, I will probably send it to Soundsmith for retipping and upgrade. It had a stylus that went deep into the groove and reduced record noise on old and damaged records. Its tracking ability is very good at 1.6 gm. Like everything about it better than the Grado.

Needle Doctor has the DL110 for about $225, which has a similar sound, but the DL160 has a better stylus and cantilever if you can still find one. If you want to replace a Denon with another brand, expect to pay more for the same performance.


----------

